# Is Autoglym dated



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

Ive always been fond of the Autoglym range and having a love of black cars i have spent hours washing them.
Since owning the TT i started wanting more without spending hours mopping or detailing.
Recently i discovered Poorboys blackhole and was impressed then last week i was introduced to poorboys Natty black paste.
Wow what can i say ! looks a world different from the normal polish. Did the blackhole then the paste over the top.

Has Autoglym had its day? I have spent so many years using it i think a whole world has passed me by.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Natty's paste is a wax I think, I'd still use a good polish then apply the black hole followed by the natty's. The polish puts on the shine and the wax protects it. I still use autoglym polish to get the shine, its good stuff.


----------



## Gas TT (Feb 21, 2014)

Like you I have always used Autoglym and have a black TT.

- I too have used Black Hole and Nattys Black paste and have been very pleased with the results - I have also used Poorboyd Ex P sealant on top of the Black Hole which also looks good and can have the paste added on top if required.


----------



## muppet05 (May 22, 2016)

AG has it's place and still make good products. They have lasted all these years so must be doing something right.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Autoglym on the whole are a little dated these days. There have been some big developments in the last couple of years with coatings, sealants and waxes. Products like Gyeon WetCoat which is a sealant that your just spray onto a washed, still wet car and jet wash off for a couple of month protection is a great example. There are also a few UK companies making hand brewed waxes and products. Cottage industries if you like. OCD Waxes sell just two waxes, both are superb and well priced too. Some of Autoglym's products are good but you'll always find something better and generally cheaper if you know where to look. They will always do well as they are in Halfords and sold in every car accessory shop in every town so it's the brand that everyone knows. Anyone into detailing will know online stores such as Polished Bliss, Elite Car care, Clean your Car, Clean your ride, Serious Performance, in2detailing etc. There are numerous suppliers around and to find out reviews of decent products just check out detailingworld.com. Nothing wrong with Autoglym but there are more exciting products around it's just you will have to mail order.
You used Poorboys Blackhole which is a glaze. It contains gloss agents and fillers which will mask some of the paint defects temporarily then the wax sealed it in. This combo is excellent on dark coloured cars when you aren't correcting by machine polishing.


----------

